# M+P without Sorbitol



## sistrum (Sep 20, 2013)

I came across a website that sells MP soap but the ingredient list does not have      Sorbitol or Sorbitan oleate in it. Anyone know where to purchase this base or is it a case of selective / deceptive ingredient information?   Thank you


----------



## judymoody (Sep 20, 2013)

I was curious so I did a little bit of googling and I have found only the SFIC bases (non-detergent based and contain sorbitol/sorbitan oleate) or the detergent-based kind.  If there's a third variety, I'd love to know where one could obtain it.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you!  Maybe I will contact the website owner and ask there.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 20, 2013)

Very good idea!  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2013)

You can make your own melt and pour base using a sugar solution instead of sorbitol. It is fairly easy to do, but the recipe calls for propylene glycol.  If you have a problem with sorbitol, you may not like proylene glycol.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nw4CBN_RC0[/ame]


----------

